# Big scare for my ferals



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

The other day my husband wanted to see the cats as they were eating on the front porch. We have double glass doors and he wheeled his walker up to the doors. Well the cats looked at him as if he dropped down from a spacecraft and after some arching and twirling around they took off. It took them 3 days before they came back. They were so scared poor little things. Finally this morning they appeared all feisty and bushy-tailed ready for their morning meal. I was so worried about them but they are fine. I feel so badly for my husband because he's convinced that he was responsible for their leaving. Well all's well that ends well.:2kitties


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwww, poor hubby!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Food usually wins out. If he can come watch during most feedings, the kitties will get used to him. Even better would be if he were set up and watching before they arrived so the unusual movement wouldn't be viewed by the kitties. After they've become accustomed to seeing him, then you could work on them growing accustomed to his movement and arriving/departing w/out alarming them.
I feel bad that he thought he was responsible.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

When I read the title of this thread I was thinking the worst. I know my feral colony has to beware of coyotes, foxes, fishers, raccoons, stray tom cats and who knows what else. 
So when I read that the 'threat' was your husband and his walker I had to smile a little. 
Glad they came back.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Tell your hubby it's not HIM they're scared of, just unfamiliar people in general.
I've been feeding my cats for 9 months, and 3/4 of them still run away the instant they notice I'm around. Sometimes if I sit really still, some cats won't notice me when they come to eat, even if they glance to the door...because if I don't move, I must be just part of the furniture like the pool table and floor lamp!
Sometimes if I move very slooowwwly into the view of the window, they still won't bolt - some do pause in eating, but then I stop still and a few moments later they might go back to eating.

My feeding station is directly across from the glass patio door (was double glass, but I put a screen door for one so I could keep it open in the summer and keep my cats in and keep bugs out). Since I can't stand for very long, I have a little folding chair that I keep nearby. After I put out the food, I sit there and watch the kitties - as I said, if I'm already there and sit still, they don't seem to care (well...most. Rune still bolts if ANYthing is different about the patio - inside or out. I'm surprised the magpies and squirrels don't scare him!)

I only sit inside in the winter. In the summer I have a patio rocking chair that I sit in. As I am both a little closer, more noticeable, AND without a barrier, the cats get more cautious. A couple of them will eat, but stay on alert. Some stand off a ways and watch me...and watch the food longingly. Usually if I've already had plenty of fresh air, I'll leave and let the more scared/cautious ones finally get some food.

SO! Tell your hubby that they're just like any other wild animal, and don't trust humans. Though if he does spend enough time around them, some will eventually get used to him. I've heard stories of people eventually being able to pet their ferals... I haven't gotten that far (yet).


----------

